# 1/700 USS Arizona BB-39



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the Mini-Hobby Models 1/700 kit of the USS Arizona. The ship is meant to be in her December 7, 1941 appearance. I used the Tom's Modelworks detail set and additional railings from Tom's as well. One flaw of the kit that I did not correct is the shielding on the #2 deck; some of it is correct (around the 5" guns) but some of it should be replaced with railing. Having butchered this kit many times in the past, I just didn't feel like chopping away at it, so I left that part alone. 
















One of my next builds will be the Dragon USS Pennsylvania in her 1944 fit; the two ships will display nicely together.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice work Paul. I built the dragon Kit last Year which is on here somewhere so I would be interestd to know if you some Fit issues with this kit like I did with the Dragon one...Cheers mark:wave:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Mark! Yes, the kit had a few fit issues - the worse was the #2 deck. Like the old Revell Arizona (which I think this kit was based on) it's got the top half of the scuttles that are in line with the casemate guns. But when it doesn't fit properly, they don't meet the lower half, and you have these unsightly gaps. I did my best to fill them in with putty.


----------

